# Lipoma - This topic has been discussed



## Sparky79 (Apr 9, 2013)

This topic has been discussed many times but can someone help me explain the following:

August 2006 CPT Assistant Question: What is the correct CPT code to report for excision of a LIPOMA from the right flank?


AMA Comment: From a CPT coding perspective, LIPOMAs are typically benign tumors that may occur sporadically or with an underlying genetic predisposition. In only the rarest of incidences are they anything but benign. While usually asymptomatic, they will produce symptoms due to their location, ie, over bony prominences or in areas that are compressed (eg, the buttocks). LIPOMAs may be found in multiple locations pathologically. While commonly in superficial tissue, they can also be present in subfascial and submuscular locations. Often the tumors are well defined, but, at times, the lesion may wrap around the nerves and blood vessels, complicating removal. 


When a LIPOMA is present in a superficial location, it would be appropriate to use an excision code from the integumentary system (eg, 11400-11446, Excision, benign lesion). However, when the LIPOMA is in a deep subcutaneous, subfascial, or submuscular location, an appropriate code from the musculoskeletal system (eg, 21930, Excision, tumor, soft tissue of back or flank) would be reported to describe more closely the work entailed. Therefore, it will be necessary to consult the procedure report to determine the physician work involved in removing the LIPOMA.

What classifies a superfical subcutaneous lipoma vs deep tissue subcutaneous.  


Thank you!


----------



## kimberliterpstra (Apr 12, 2013)

I think your surgeon would be the one to determine which classification it would fall under.  Depending on the narrative of the operative report, they should indicate if this was superficial (11400, etc.) vs. subcutaneous (21930) vs. subfascial or "deep" (21932).


----------

